# Atalanta: Amad Diallo Traore’ allo UTD per 30 mln più bonus



## Andreas89 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo Sportmediaset la Dea avrebbe raggiunto l’accordo per la cessione del classe 2002 Traore allo UTD, il tutto per una cifra pari a 30 mln più bonus. Trasferimento che si concretizzerà a Gennaio per problematiche legate al permesso di lavoro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Ottobre 2020)

3 presenza con l'Atalanta. 30 milioni, ma stiamo scherzando?!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset la Dea avrebbe raggiunto l’accordo per la cessione del classe 2002 Traore allo UTD, il tutto per una cifra pari a 30 mln più bonus. Trasferimento che si concretizzerà a Gennaio per problematiche legate al permesso di lavoro.



Operazione assolutamente inspiegabile. Noi faremmo fatica a vendere Theo a 45 milioni, mah...


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Operazione assolutamente inspiegabile. Noi faremmo fatica a vendere Theo a 45 milioni, mah...



Sembra davvero esserci un piano divino... chissà se nel paradiso del calcio ci sarà una nuvoletta anche per noi, magari vicino al nuvolone dell'Atalanta con tutti i confort del caso e la macchinetta con Gesù che fa il caffè a Gasperini (e pasticchette di "zucchero"), quello bono bono.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset la Dea avrebbe raggiunto l’accordo per la cessione del classe 2002 Traore allo UTD, il tutto per una cifra pari a 30 mln più bonus. Trasferimento che si concretizzerà a Gennaio per problematiche legate al permesso di lavoro.



E nessuno dice niente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sembra davvero esserci un piano divino... chissà se nel paradiso del calcio ci sarà una nuvoletta anche per noi, magari vicino al nuvolone dell'Atalanta con tutti i confort del caso e la macchinetta con Gesù che fa il caffè a Gasperini (e pasticchette di "zucchero"), quello bono bono.



No ma scherzi a parte, qualcuno ha una giustificazione plausibile per questa operazione? Come catso è possibile? Cosa c’è ora, un piano Marshall per i bergamosci, dopo quello per i gobbi di inizio anni ‘10?

Qualcuno può spiegarmi questa operazione? Perché davvero non la capisco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Operazione assolutamente inspiegabile. Noi faremmo fatica a vendere Theo a 45 milioni, mah...



Si paga il valore potenziale, non il valore attuale. Evidentemente di potenziale ne ha tanto (e lo UTD ....)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si paga il valore potenziale, non il valore attuale. Evidentemente di potenziale ne ha tanto (e lo UTD ....)



Ah ho capito. Eppure una vocina mi dice che se noi vendessimo Theo più di 45 milioni, massimo 50, non ci faremmo, anche se cercassimo di venderlo in Premier. E Theo ha un potenziale ancora inesplorato, oltre ad aver dimostrato molto di più di sto carneade qui.

Boh...


----------



## Stex (5 Ottobre 2020)

Questo doveva andare in prestito a parma...


----------



## Swaitak (5 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset la Dea avrebbe raggiunto l’accordo per la cessione del classe 2002 Traore allo UTD, il tutto per una cifra pari a 30 mln più bonus. Trasferimento che si concretizzerà a Gennaio per problematiche legate al permesso di lavoro.



se pure l'Atalanta fa cessioni farlocche ,iscriviamo il Milan in un altra lega va


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se pure l'Atalanta fa cessioni farlocche ,iscriviamo il Milan in un altra lega va



Pazzesco, contiamo meno pure dei muratori, proprio come peso politico, sia in Italia che in Europa. Pare un incubo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> Questo doveva andare in prestito a parma...



L'idea era ripetere l'operazione Kulusewsky.

Ma dato che i soldi glieli danno prima di vederlo in serie A, hanno bypassato


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset la Dea avrebbe raggiunto l’accordo per la cessione del classe 2002 Traore allo UTD, il tutto per una cifra pari a 30 mln più bonus. Trasferimento che si concretizzerà a Gennaio per problematiche legate al permesso di lavoro.



Che schifo di mondo mafioso.
Noi se vendiamo Theo ci offrono 30 milioni.
Donnarumma 20.
La juve mette sul mercato Bernardeschi e qualcuno magicamente gliene offrirebbe 50. 

Ma che senso ha competere con Juve e succursali marce?
Noi dobbiamo contare i centesimi e altrove davanti alle difficoltà di bilancio vendono un primavera mai visto prima a 30 milioni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che schifo di mondo mafioso.
> Noi se vendiamo Theo ci offrono 30 milioni.
> Donnarumma 20.
> La juve mette sul mercato Bernardeschi e qualcuno magicamente gliene offrirebbe 50.
> ...



Era quello che stavo pensando. Il dubbio che avere le amicizie giuste stia favorendo sti infami maiali dopati un po’ oltre il consentito comincia a venire.

Il bello è che ci sono pure milanisti che li hanno in simpatia.

Però a parte tutto, tra Piani Marshall pro-gobbi (e succursali) e Piani Morgenthau anti-Milan (arbitraggi incommentabili ogni volta che ci giochiamo qualcosa di importante, come nel 2018/2019 dove fu una vergogna continua, mercato che non ci lascia respirare dove dobbiamo strapagare ogni roito e svendere ogni nostro giocatore ecc ecc) mi sembra evidente che il “Palazzo” non ne voglia sapere di lasciarci riemergere. 

Quei 18 trofei internazionali, 11 finali di Champions, 7 vittorie, 4 titoli mondiali, temo abbiano carbonizzato, distrutto, liquefatto, annichilito, devastato, vaporizzato troppi fegati, in Italia e altrove, e quando ci siamo trovati in situazione di inferiorità i plebei inferiori hanno colto la palla al balzo per prenderci la testa da dietro e infilarcela in un WC pubblico pieno di deiezioni, senza nessuna intenzione di lasciarcela tirare fuori.

Molto bene, andrà tutto nel conto.

Anche se mi sembra evidente che ne usciremo quando arriverà una proprietà con potere finanziario e politico pauroso, pari alla precedente. Senza questi presupposti sarà dura, i Casciavit sono stati detronizzati e nessuno vuole lasciargli riprendere il trono. Ma quando ce lo riprenderemo non dovrà esserci fair play, non dovrà esserci tregua, non dovrà esserci “stile Milan”, dovrà solo esserci un unico obiettivo: non lasciare nemmeno le briciole a nessuno, e utilizzare verso gli altri gli stessi riguardi che sono stati utilizzati verso di noi. Non dovrà crescere nemmeno l’erba dove passeremo noi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset la Dea avrebbe raggiunto l’accordo per la cessione del classe 2002 Traore allo UTD, il tutto per una cifra pari a 30 mln più bonus. Trasferimento che si concretizzerà a Gennaio per problematiche legate al permesso di lavoro.



Giustamente ritenevano che 100 fossero troppi per Sancho, meglio darne 30 all'Atalanta per uno che ha fatto 3 presenze fra i professionisti.

Strateghi masterclass.


----------



## kipstar (5 Ottobre 2020)

boh.....inspiegabile per me....


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Operazione assolutamente inspiegabile. Noi faremmo fatica a vendere Theo a 45 milioni, mah...



I giovani prospetti ormai hanno quotazioni assurde..bravo chi riesce a scovarli..
Noi per adesso siamo quelli che pagano Leao 30 milioni..Se ci pensi Pellegri con 9 presenze ha preso una valutazione simile..e si è rivelato un flop..purtroppo ci sono club con troppi soldi da buttare via..ma non bussano mai da noi


----------



## Goro (5 Ottobre 2020)

Non cosa sia ma sicuramente non è un'operazione calcistica


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I giovani prospetti ormai hanno quotazioni assurde..bravo chi riesce a scovarli..
> Noi per adesso siamo quelli che pagano Leao 30 milioni..Se ci pensi Pellegri con 9 presenze ha preso una valutazione simile..e si è rivelato un flop..purtroppo ci sono club con troppi soldi da buttare via..ma non bussano mai da noi



Guarda, se fosse così per tutti ok, ma io sono certo che se mettessimo in vendita anche uno come Theo più di 40, massimo 45 milioni non ci faremmo. E Theo è già oggi il miglior terzino sinistro della Serie A, è un ‘97 con margini ancora sconosciuti e può migliorare ancora. Altri invece fanno 30 milioni su carneadi da 3 partite.

Non chiedermi il perché, non ne ho idea, anzi si, un’idea ce l’ho, ma tant’è...


----------



## Cenzo (5 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset la Dea avrebbe raggiunto l’accordo per la cessione del classe 2002 Traore allo UTD, il tutto per una cifra pari a 30 mln più bonus. Trasferimento che si concretizzerà a Gennaio per problematiche legate al permesso di lavoro.



Che dire, complimenti a loro. Ormai riescono a finanziarsi facendo plusvalenze importanti anche senza vendere i loro titolari. Incredibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Che dire, complimenti a loro. Ormai riescono a finanziarsi facendo plusvalenze importanti anche senza vendere i loro titolari. Incredibile.



Poi noi se vendessimo anche il nostro miglior giocatore o giù di lì ci faremmo massimo 40 milioni, 45 ad essere generosi. 

Chiediamoci il perché e diamoci una risposta. Perché che uno che ha fatto 3 partite valga 30 milioni fa ridere solo a pensarci (ancora di più per i gonzi che la ritengono una operazione calcistica con tutti i crismi).

Chiediamoci anche il perché in Estate 2019 a noi arrivò un’offerta per DONNARUMMA pari a 20 milioni + Areola.


----------



## princeps (5 Ottobre 2020)

Gran colpo del Manchester United che si è assicurato una delle più grandi promesse del calcio mondiale
Tuttavia la vedo dura possa ritagliarsi un posto sin da subito in prima squadra e comunque 30 milioni + bonus per un giovane son sempre bel rischio, per questo mi stupisce lo abbia preso in Manchester United che in questo momento ha senz'altro altre priorità


----------



## cris (5 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, contiamo meno pure dei muratori, proprio come peso politico, sia in Italia che in Europa. Pare un incubo.



Credere che la provinciale Atalanta faccia delle "mafiate" con il Manchester United mi sembra a dir poco esagerato.

Se non siamo capaci di vendere bene i giocatori il problema è l'incapacità dei nostri dirigenti, non è che son sempre gli altri a fare magheggi se son piu bravi di noi.

Altro aspetto da non sottovalutare: i giocatori da noi prendono di piu che dalle medio piccole e quindi il valore del cartellino scende in quanto l'acquirente deve pensare anche a dargli uno stipendio uguale o superiore al nostro.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Ottobre 2020)

E' un modo per finanziare la Dea. 
Qualcuno ai piani alti deve aver fatto una scommessa come in Una Poltrona per Due. Magari solo perchè a un miliardario piace l'idea di una squadra che si chiami Dea, un femminista ateo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Estate 2019: offerti al Milan 20 milioni + Areola per *D O N N A R U M M A*, il più grande portiere under 21 al mondo e in prospettiva un top 3 mondiale sicuro.


Ottobre 2020, dopo una pandemia mondiale che ha fatto contrarre e non di poco i prezzi dei giocatori: l’Atalanta cede un carneade da 3 partite tra i professionisti per 30 milioni di euro.

Ripeto quello che disse Rivera nel Marzo del ‘72: *mi dispiace per gli sportivi, credono che il calcio sia ancora una cosa seria”.*

E sincera pena per i milanisti che provano ammirazione, se non addirittura affetto, per questi maiali che, per aver leccato gli ani giusti, stanno evidentemente raccogliendo i frutti.

Tornerete a strisciare, infami. Lo vedrete. Perché vermi come voi possono solo strisciare pancia a terra. Ritiro quello che ho scritto ieri, per lo scudetto Fozza Inda, altro che ste melme serve dei gobbi. Preferisco vedere la seconda stella sul petto dell’Inda prima che sul nostro piuttosto che veder vincere gobbi e loro succursali.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Ormai il mercato va così, non mi incavolo nemmeno piu


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda, se fosse così per tutti ok, ma io sono certo che se mettessimo in vendita anche uno come Theo più di 40, massimo 45 milioni non ci faremmo. E Theo è già oggi il miglior terzino sinistro della Serie A, è un ‘97 con margini ancora sconosciuti e può migliorare ancora. Altri invece fanno 30 milioni su carneadi da 3 partite.
> 
> Non chiedermi il perché, non ne ho idea, anzi si, un’idea ce l’ho, ma tant’è...



Era arrivata una doppia offerta per Theo e Benna dal Psg mi sembra, 80 mln per tutti e due (a maggio).
Se questo Giallo qui vale 30 mln come fa Theo a valere solamente 40 mln? e Benna che vale un Paquetà quasi? se si torna in Champions questi due potrebbero valere almeno il doppio, se non ci vai le offerte sono quelle che ho scritto nel primo rigo.
Il calcio è semplice, o ti metti nelle 'condizioni di' oppure ti ficcano la testa nel cesso finché non arriverai a pensare di aver fatto addirittura qualcosa di buono, cioè idratarti con piscio fermentato e batteri sconosciuti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Io non capisco i sospetti.
Kulusewsky dopo 10 partite in serie A è stato pagato 35 milioni dalla Juve. Se lo avesse trattato 2 mesi prima lo avrebbe preso a 20.
il 17enne Bellingham con un campionato di B alle spalle è stato "strappato" a 23 milioni dal Dortmund.

Questo ragazzo è quotatissimo e aggiungiamoci che è stato preso da una società notoriamente con le mani bucate. Fosse andato al Parma probabilmente, come con Kulu, l'Atalanta lo avrebbe rivenduto sopra i 30 e lo UTD avrebbe avuto più concorrenza.
Ha deciso di scommettere alla cieca.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Credere che la provinciale Atalanta faccia delle "mafiate" con il Manchester United mi sembra a dir poco esagerato.
> 
> Se non siamo capaci di vendere bene i giocatori il problema è l'incapacità dei nostri dirigenti, non è che son sempre gli altri a fare magheggi se son piu bravi di noi.
> 
> Altro aspetto da non sottovalutare: i giocatori da noi prendono di piu che dalle medio piccole e quindi il valore del cartellino scende in quanto l'acquirente deve pensare anche a dargli uno stipendio uguale o superiore al nostro.



20 milioni + Areola per Donnarumma nel 2019, dai, di che stiamo parlando. Semplicemente siamo rimasti tagliati fuori dai giri giusti e si sono inseriti altri, tutto li, e anzi, a vederci così secondo me molti ci godono, abbiamo fatto impazzire troppa gente per ciò che abbiamo vinto e per come lo abbiamo vinto, è troppo bello vedere un nobile, un nobile vero, nella polvere, specie se sai di essere un miserabile che nemmeno vivendo 365 vite da 365 anni da 365 giorni l’una riuscirebbe a fare anche solo un ventesimo di ciò che ha fatto lui. 

Questo è. 

Come scrivevo qui



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Era quello che stavo pensando. Il dubbio che avere le amicizie giuste stia favorendo sti infami maiali dopati un po’ oltre il consentito comincia a venire.
> 
> Il bello è che ci sono pure milanisti che li hanno in simpatia.
> 
> ...



All’amico [MENTION=2604]Trumpusconi[/MENTION] (che ringrazio per la rep, io le ho finite perciò non ho potuto ricambiarla).

Ma rimetteremo a posto le cose, tempo al tempo.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Era arrivata una doppia offerta per Theo e Benna dal Psg mi sembra, 80 mln per tutti e due (a maggio).
> Se questo Giallo qui vale 30 mln come fa Theo a valere solamente 40 mln? e Benna che vale un Paquetà quasi? se si torna in Champions questi due potrebbero valere almeno il doppio, se non ci vai le offerte sono quelle che ho scritto nel primo rigo.
> Il calcio è semplice, o ti metti nelle 'condizioni di' oppure ti ficcano la testa nel cesso finché non arriverai a pensare di aver fatto addirittura qualcosa di buono, cioè idratarti con piscio fermentato e batteri sconosciuti.



Si ma il punto è questo, noi per vendere un Theo a 60/70 milioni dobbiamo tornare in Champions e fare campionati della Madonna, altri vendono i loro giocatori senza manco farli giocare in pratica, questo non è più calcio, dai, questa è solo politica.

Sono giochi di potere in cui si decide chi può e deve far parte dei powers that be e chi deve stare a guardare. Ma ripeto, a me va benissimo così, anzi meglio, quello che sta succedendo è come avere un libretto di risparmio, ognuna di queste cose accresce il denaro che riscatteremo, quindi bene così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Guarda, se fosse così per tutti ok, ma io sono certo che se mettessimo in vendita anche uno come Theo più di 40, massimo 45 milioni non ci faremmo. E Theo è già oggi il miglior terzino sinistro della Serie A, è un ‘97 con margini ancora sconosciuti e può migliorare ancora. Altri invece fanno 30 milioni su carneadi da 3 partite.
> 
> Non chiedermi il perché, non ne ho idea, anzi si, un’idea ce l’ho, ma tant’è...



Non credo che lo UTD, la squadra più ricca del pianeta, si metta a fare giochetti per compiacere i gobbi..ragazzi ogni tanto ve lo devo dire, pare che viviate un perenne senso di sudditanza verso la Juve..la vedete dietro ogni cosa...
Ste cifre in premier girano ogni giorno..Tutti sono sempre alla caccia di "The next big thing" e magari qui hanno odorato che il ragazzo può diventare un futuro colpo da 80 milioni..ma se anceh rimanesse da 30 non ci perdono nulla..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non credo che lo UTD, la squadra più ricca del pianeta, si metta a fare giochetti per compiacere i gobbi..ragazzi ogni tanto ve lo devo dire, pare che viviate un perenne senso di sudditanza verso la Juve..la vedete dietro ogni cosa...
> Ste cifre in premier girano ogni giorno..Tutti sono sempre alla caccia di "The next big thing" e magari qui hanno odorato che il ragazzo può diventare un futuro colpo da 80 milioni..ma se anceh rimanesse da 30 non ci perdono nulla..



Ok ma robe come le offerte per Donnarumma manco fosse un portierino qualunque dell’Estate scorsa? Boh, per me è abbastanza ingenuo pensare che non ci siano giochi di potere dietro queste cose, poi ognuno ha la sua idea, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## First93 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset la Dea avrebbe raggiunto l’accordo per la cessione del classe 2002 Traore allo UTD, il tutto per una cifra pari a 30 mln più bonus. Trasferimento che si concretizzerà a Gennaio per problematiche legate al permesso di lavoro.



Lo aspettavo al parma per prenderlo al fanta, peccato. Secondo me ha le carte in regola per diventare forte il ragazzo. Comunque 30 milioni per lo united sono spiccioli, per un giovane promettente li spendono ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## cris (5 Ottobre 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Lo aspettavo al parma per prenderlo al fanta, peccato. Secondo me ha le carte in regola per diventare forte il ragazzo. Comunque 30 milioni per lo united sono spiccioli, per un giovane promettente li spendono ad occhi chiusi.



Esatto. si scorda che lo UNITED ha una potenzia economica incredibile.
L'atalanta sta avendo ottimi risultati sportivi ma cio non cambia che ha una struttura e una realtà provinciale, non è che lo UNITED tira giu le braghe davanti al percassi per giochetti strani... su...


----------



## Andris (5 Ottobre 2020)

lo United negli ultimi giorni è presente in 30 trattative,sono impazziti ?
sembrano schizofrenici.


----------



## Djici (5 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non credo che lo UTD, la squadra più ricca del pianeta, si metta a fare giochetti per compiacere i gobbi..ragazzi ogni tanto ve lo devo dire, pare che viviate un perenne senso di sudditanza verso la Juve..la vedete dietro ogni cosa...
> Ste cifre in premier girano ogni giorno..Tutti sono sempre alla caccia di "The next big thing" e magari qui hanno odorato che il ragazzo può diventare un futuro colpo da 80 milioni..ma se anceh rimanesse da 30 non ci perdono nulla..



Straquoto.
Ogni volta che qualcuno fa qualcosa si esce con "e tutti marcio".
Lo United sai che se ne frega di Atalanta e Juve...
Il ragazzo ha potenziale.
Lo hanno strapagato per evitare la concorrenza di altri club.
Poi magari si dimostrerà un giocatore da soli 10 mln... Ma al United pensano che potrà arrivare almeno a 30 se non addirittura ai 50.
E una scomessa. Nient'altro.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Mi sa che l'Atalanta è destinata a ricoprire le prime posizioni per anni. La cosa che mi da fastidio, e che a loro non interessa arrivare primi. Quel posto spetta di diritto ai loro padroni.


----------



## Black (5 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset la Dea avrebbe raggiunto l’accordo per la cessione del classe 2002 Traore allo UTD, il tutto per una cifra pari a 30 mln più bonus. Trasferimento che si concretizzerà a Gennaio per problematiche legate al permesso di lavoro.



ehhhh?? ma chi è questo? ma queste offerte generose dalle premier a noi mai?


----------



## Zenos (5 Ottobre 2020)

Di fatto pare abbiano creato la superlega dove intrallazzano come je pare. Ah noi non siamo stati invitati nel club.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Ottobre 2020)

Per me alcuni di questi calciatori finanziano le mafie africane con i propri stipendi, ma chi va in Costa d'Avorio o in Nigeria a fare un'inchiesta? Il calcio è ovviamente colluso con il traffico di esseri umani, ovvero l'invasione dell' Europa, il crimine e il terrorismo, essendo paladino dell'antirazzismo nonchè della fake pandemia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Di fatto pare abbiano creato la superlega dove intrallazzano come je pare. Ah noi non siamo stati invitati nel club.



Questo è.

Mi fa ridere leggere certi discorsi, nessuno si chiede come mai a noi offrono solo spiccioli anche se si parla di Theo e Gigio? Nessuno si chiede il perché di offerte ridicole come quelle fatte per Donnarumma, offerte inferiori a quella fatta per sto carneade da 3 partite qui? 

No ma che il miglior portiere under 21 al mondo e uno dei top 10 nel ruolo già oggi venga valutato 20 milioni + una cassa di Ceres (tutto questo nel 2019, non è che fosse in scadenza immediata che allora dici è una strategia) è perfettamente normale, move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Raryof (5 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è.
> 
> Mi fa ridere leggere certi discorsi, nessuno si chiede come mai a noi offrono solo spiccioli anche se si parla di Theo e Gigio? Nessuno si chiede il perché di offerte ridicole come quelle fatte per Donnarumma, offerte inferiori a quella fatta per sto carneade da 3 partite qui?
> 
> No ma che il miglior portiere under 21 al mondo e uno dei top 10 nel ruolo già oggi venga valutato 20 milioni + una cassa di Ceres (tutto questo nel 2019, non è che fosse in scadenza immediata che allora dici è una strategia) è perfettamente normale, move along, nothing to see here.



Le valutazioni dei giocatori sono purtroppo collegate al rendimento del club, se il club fa schifo non ha potere, poi bisogna vedere, un club può non avere potere ma al tempo stesso non essere ammanettato alla sua stessa mediocrità, una barriera che si può superare solamente con la competenza e la progettazione totale del club, quindi senza basarsi esclusivamente sull'autofinanziamento solamente. E' sempre il solito discorso, ciò che fa più strano è il potenziale del club che non viene usato a dovere per superare certe realtà provinciali che hanno meno appeal e potenzialmente non possono andare oltre un certo limite, noi che possiamo decidiamo di andare all'acquedotto col bicchiere in mano mentre gli altri si portano i bidoni... strano davvero.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Le valutazioni dei giocatori sono purtroppo collegate al rendimento del club, se il club fa schifo non ha potere, poi bisogna vedere, un club può non avere potere ma al tempo stesso non essere ammanettato alla sua stessa mediocrità, una barriera che si può superare solamente con la competenza e la progettazione totale del club, quindi senza basarsi esclusivamente sull'autofinanziamento solamente. E' sempre il solito discorso, ciò che fa più strano è il potenziale del club che non viene usato a dovere per superare certe realtà provinciali che hanno meno appeal e potenzialmente non possono andare oltre un certo limite, noi che possiamo decidiamo di andare all'acquedotto col bicchiere in mano mentre gli altri si portano i bidoni... strano davvero.



Strano al punto da far pensare alla malafede.


----------



## uolfetto (5 Ottobre 2020)

Prima cosa bisogna vedere se è vero. A parte sportmediaset ci sono altre fonti? Sicuramente è strano, però faccio fatica a vederci uno di quei prestiti fittizi alla Pinamonti o Mandragora.Nel senso che quelli li fai con altre squadre italiane inferiori che ti fanno questo favore in cambio di altri. Ma tra Atalanta e Manchester United? Boh.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Straquoto.
> Ogni volta che qualcuno fa qualcosa si esce con "e tutti marcio".
> Lo United sai che se ne frega di Atalanta e Juve...
> Il ragazzo ha potenziale.
> ...



Ricordiamo che per lo UTD 30 milioni sono come per noi i 6 investiti su Hauge


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ok ma robe come le offerte per Donnarumma manco fosse un portierino qualunque dell’Estate scorsa? Boh, per me è abbastanza ingenuo pensare che non ci siano giochi di potere dietro queste cose, poi ognuno ha la sua idea, ci mancherebbe.



lo avranno visto giocare... ormai solo per noi è un fenomeno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo avranno visto giocare... ormai solo per noi è un fenomeno.



Si ok, vale 25 milioni + due casse di Ceres. 

Ma pure Theo eh, che ci scommetto quello che vuoi lo volessimo vendere non ci faremmo più di 40/45 milioni in the best case scenario vale quei soldi, non un euro in più.

Vuoi mettere col gran signor nessuno della Dopatalanta da 3 partite nei professionisti?


----------



## Lambro (5 Ottobre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che per lo UTD 30 milioni sono come per noi i 6 investiti su Hauge



Secondo me è tutto qua, null'altro, non so ormai quanti 35/50 ho visto spendere da Aston Villa, Leicester, Everton, tante squadre medie che percepiscono cifre incredibili ogni anno dalle tv.
L'Atalanta continua a fare sempre tutto nel modo giusto, questi sono realmente la terza forza del campionato anche come società al momento.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque la cifra esatta è 25 mln più 15 di bonus. Operazione da 40 mln potenziali.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset la Dea avrebbe raggiunto l’accordo per la cessione del classe 2002 Traore allo UTD, il tutto per una cifra pari a 30 mln più bonus. Trasferimento che si concretizzerà a Gennaio per problematiche legate al permesso di lavoro.



Fratellino del Traore del Sassuolo.

Questo però è un attaccante, mancino, con una velocità e agilità impressionanti.
Sono molto curioso di vedere la sua avventura allo United dove spesso tanti giovani si sono persi.

La cifra è alta ma è per un talento notevole.

Come sempre l'Atalanta è formidabile a livello di settore giovanile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2020)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] si è spaccato Caldara :O


----------



## Goro (6 Ottobre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] si è spaccato Caldara :O



Si gode, "speravo di giocare con la Juventus e CR7" cit.


----------



## Djici (6 Ottobre 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Si gode, "speravo di giocare con la Juventus e CR7" cit.



Non si gode tanto... Se non sbaglio questo ci torna indietro.


----------



## Goro (6 Ottobre 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non si gode tanto... Se non sbaglio questo ci torna indietro.



Ri-avere soldi per questo qui è un opzione non contemplata, secondo me


----------

